# Honorary Poodle Star



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

Thank you "all" for putting up with my posts about Star (Lola's sister). Friday in Hattiesburg, MS, Group One Hounds, today BOV, no love in the group.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Congratulations!! I could never get tired hearing about Star! I think it is so cool that we have a member here with such a top winning dog. I would love to know a little bit about Star, if it hasn't already been mentioned here elsewhere. Like how old is she? When did she become a Ch? GrCh? Did you know when you got her that she was going to be such an amazing example of the breed? I don't really know anyone with a campaigned dog so I think it is just the coolest thing! Thanks for sharing her show adventures with us.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

We love hearing about one another dogs! Congratulations Star!


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Congratulations Star - she is an amazing beagle that I love hearing about. Keep posting (and don't forget the pictures )


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations and best wishes for further success if you are showing today.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Twinkle twinkle little Star
How amazing you are!!!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Little Star and WestU have made some amazing accomplishments on this road to "Stardom". I will let WestU fill in the details.

Of course, without WestU I would not have my Poppy....she is Poppy's Godmother!

Poppy and I are her greatest fans!

P.S. I grew up with beagles so have a very soft spot in my heart for the little darlings.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

chinchillafuzzy, Star is 19 months old, she is a GrandChampion and won an Award of Excellence at the AKC National Championship dog show this last December. She has been out twice so far this year, and has 5 BOV wins, 2 Group One wins, and a Group Four. I wouldn't say we are "campaigning" her but, boy I am having fun.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Amazing! Does she live with her handler or do you meet up at shows? I know in poodles they almost always live with the handlers because of the coat upkeep, but not sure of other breeds. It is so cool to have you on PF - Star is a celebrity in my book! I can't believe how well she is doing already this year after only being taken out twice.


----------



## West U (Jul 30, 2014)

The handler also owns Star's daddy. So she gets to live in her house. She spends a couple weeks at a time, then I bring her home. My family wouldn't put up with her being gone too much. One of the percs of attending these shows is watching the poodles. As I mentioned before, I watched young Blithe this weekend. She improved every day. There were many young poodles at the show this weekend, all of them were kind of silly at this point in their young careers.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Viking Queen said:


> Little Star and WestU have made some amazing accomplishments on this road to "Stardom". I will let WestU fill in the details.
> 
> Of course, without WestU I would not have my Poppy....she is Poppy's Godmother!
> 
> ...


Another of our parallel lives moments here since my childhood dog was also a beagle.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

lily cd re said:


> Another of our parallel lives moments here since my childhood dog was also a beagle.


Yes, indeed........and another little wierd thing about my life.....25 years ago I was looking for a standard poodle. A business acquaintance said he had puppies. Turns out they were an oops litter for his Spoo. The dad was a german shepherd. So while I have not had a GSD and a Spoo like you have I have had a Spoo who was also half GSD. My Rosie was a perfectly wonderful friend too! This was waaaay before purposeful matings of poodle everything mixes. . . And she did not shed either.


----------



## galofpink (Mar 14, 2017)

Congrats Star and WestU. Keep the updates coming; I love hearing about all the great things others get to do and accomplish with their dogs (poodle or non-poodle, doesn't matter)!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

Congratulations on her Group 1! That is so exciting!


----------



## LizzysMom (Sep 27, 2016)

Congratulations!!


----------

